# Sparkly Mermaid (thanks Zena! :-D) FOTD



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 7, 2005)

Please excuse me, I'm trying to get the hang of photobucket and resizing my photos... so all of these are different sizes right now lol I'll try to fix them in a little bit. 

I used MAC Brill, Lucky Green, Parrot, and Nylon on my eyes with UD glitter liner in Pyrotechnics over Blacktrack fluidliner and CoverGirl Fantastic Lash mascara on my eyes:











Here's a close up in the sunlight:





Face and lips: MAC N25 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer, MAC Quiver pearlizer, MAC Enchantress l/g over Deceptive l/s:










I think it might be too sparkly, but I figured I'd post it anyways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 7, 2005)

pretty!! tho i think i would have left out the glitter liner...great job anywho!! and i love ur blush!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah I got a little carried away w/ the sparkles lol thanks!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 7, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous!! You're verrry talented; I'm jealous!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 7, 2005)

Aw thank you! You do fab work too AND you're gorgeous!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 7, 2005)

no- sparkles are FUN!  Its very pretty- I want parrot!!!


----------



## Wildcherry (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow this is soo beautiful! I love everything especially your freckles


----------



## mh_ccl (Jun 7, 2005)

It can never be TOO sparkly, at least for me!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_no- sparkles are FUN!  Its very pretty- I want parrot!!! _

 
Thanks! Did you see that there was a lot of them found at a counter somewhere on the MAC Chat board? You could still find it! 

Thanks Wildcherry! I hate them lol.

ME too mh_ccl! I love sparkles!

Thanks Zena! I might just change it to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your looks BTW!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 7, 2005)

Gorgeous!! Really makes your eyes pop!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks MAC_Obsession!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 7, 2005)

OMG Zena that is so beautiful! You're amazing! Thank you so much! What program did you use to do that? I'm so giddy I had my SO come look at it lol! That's so cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you again!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmm I have Photoshop! I'm very bad at it though lol I can't even properly resize my own photos lol Thanks so much again :-D!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 7, 2005)

Ash- yeah- I called- sold out.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sad I had to go MAC shopping, and I bought myself Elite, Good as Gold and Shimmermoss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol  Im terrible.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Oooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry! Don't worry; I bet they'll re-release it! Nice mini haul!


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_ I think it might be too sparkly, but I figured I'd post it anyways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:_

 
too sparkly? shame on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its gorgeous!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 8, 2005)

hottie.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks perpetuallycute and hottie (Chelsea ) hehe


----------



## tabgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

So beautiful!!! I love everything about it! You are SO pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow thank you so much tabgirl!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jun 8, 2005)

Wonderful look and you are very creative also Zena!!


----------



## user2 (Jun 8, 2005)

OMG thats such an amazing look!
And zena I love the whole Photoshop idea!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thank you girls! I've been playing around with Photoshop all day now and nothing I do looks nearly as good as that lol! She's very good!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 9, 2005)

You are a natural beauty! I think you hardly need the make-up!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow thank you so much Bianca *blushes*... if you could see the pic of me I had w/ no m/u on though you might reconsider lol but thank you that made my day


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 13, 2005)

too sparkly?  I didn't know that was possible.  I'll have to go think on that one...lol.  Seriously, though, that is so pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Heather_Rae 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I do love sparkles, but I can get carried away.


----------



## Jen1234 (Jun 13, 2005)

love the eye color on you! this is one of the best looks you've posted!


----------



## MacLover (Jun 13, 2005)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks MacLover


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 14, 2005)

WOW!!!Great job!!!I <3 your MU!!!And the picture is soooo ingenious


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

pretty


----------



## KJam (Mar 15, 2006)

This is an old one! I remember it because I HAD to have pyrotechnics after seeing it!
So pretty!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Navessa (Mar 15, 2006)

this is the 3rd FOTD of yours i have viewed today - i am in awe and inspired!!!  do you have tips posted anywhere?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

pretty!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 15, 2006)

Love the glitter on this one!


----------

